# Componentes en Proteus



## ilcapo (Jun 1, 2011)

hola gente del foro !
necesito ayuda urgente para un trabajo del colegio !!

mi pregunta es si existe algun componente de proteus que sirva para enclavar una salida, lo que necesito es que al enviar un pulso a la entrada del componente la salida este a 1 y cuando le mande otro pulso ( por la misma entrada) la salida se ponga en cero !!

si no me explico bien para dar una ayuda mas en los PLC esto seria un telerruptor, pero como componente de proteus no encuentro nada parecido  
help !!

desde ya muchas gracias, saludos !!


----------



## sant (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola foristas:::                tengo un problema,, despues de haber buscado sin exito algunos componentes ( mic electret, bobina y antena)) por otros foros les pregunto:   
¿como hago para agregarlos a mi diseño??​
estoy pasando un esquematico de un transistor FM de esta pág en el ISIS con idea de luego editarlo con ARES pero no encuentro estos componentes.  
¿Realmente no están, o es que yo no los encuentro??​
lo único que tengo hasta ahora es un simulador del microfono pero todavia me faltan los otros..

solo quiero que alguien me diga : "Sí, están. Buscalo con tal nombre"   o  " No está, crealos""

gracias de todas formas


----------



## Jerf21 (Mar 3, 2020)

Buenas tarde alguien me podría ayudar con un componente que no encuentro en preoteus8 8. 8, es un jack hembra de 6.35mm


----------



## jozef (Mar 11, 2020)

Aquí hay algo.

Los componentes se pueden descargar aquí.







__





						3D модели для всех - Форум KAZUS.RU
					

3D модели для всех Proteus



					kazus.ru


----------

